# Water Retention , help please



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am holding some water , never been a problem before I can only guess its from the Test Cyprionate.

I am running this with Tri Tren and 4iu's a day of Hyge HGH. As for dosage I cant remember , think I am running 500 of test 300 of the tren every week. I was running higher tren but the Tren Hex ****ed me up a bit so i dropped the dosing

ANy good tips of how i can drop this , any magic pills or something else i could run.

Diet is pretty clean , could maybe up the water a bit

any help appreciated, thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Are you running any form of anti oestrogen? Arimidex or something similar


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I take 4 grams of Vit C daily when I get water retention. Works for me and worth a try before you start adding meds imo.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Are you running any form of anti oestrogen? Arimidex or something similar


nothing , just what i put in the post ..

How much Armidex would I run ? thanks


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Arimadex is a must, half a tab(0.5mg?) every 3 days, maybe a bit more for the first few weeks.


----------

